# Ist day home after operation



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

well I got up at 7am fed horses, quickly ran into Tesco's and got home for 8.40am, jumped itn he shower and had a small bowl of cereal, its then 9.10am... I can't wait till 9.30am so I phone the vets to be told I can pick Jake up immediately..

I jumped into the car and forced myself to drivce carefully, can't be risking an accident when I have Jake to pick up.

I sit in the waiting axiously waiting, the sound of every second on the clock ticks away, then my name is called.

Jake is brought to me, his tail is down, he looks worried and sore. A huge bandage encases his little leg and a slow releasing mophine patch is on his side. I am so pleased to see him, I wrap hm in his red SV blanket and take him home.

I cook him some lovely white cod and add his mediaction, Jake loves it and after a poop in the garden Jake settles down.

He does whimper now and then and when I stroke him he looks really worried. I guess he's still in some pain and worried he'll get hurt. 

Its a long slow recuperation period and for 0-6 weeks he is only allowed in the garden on a leash for a few minutes to poop and pee.

So here he is, 










Cn you see his worried expression? Jake is sleeping now on his SB cushion next to the radiator suggled up with his SV Blanket.

It so nice to have him back home.


Deme x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Here he is all snuggled up sleeping, I wish I could do more to help him.










Deme X


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

aawww...... I wish Jake a speedy recovery.... I know you will be a wonderful care giver.... give him a *HUG* from Chico and The Jan


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww the wee lamb!
Look at the size of that bandage next to him lol
He is so cute.
Hugs from me and mine. xxxx


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Aww bless him! Hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

aww poor baby....sending gentle hugs x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww Dawn, your poor little baby. Bless little jakey. I feel so bad for him. 

Sending lots of hugs and puppy dog kisses from billy and pixie. 

Hope he has a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Get well soon Jake. Bailey sends a big lick and give him a big hug and kiss from me too.

Joy xx


----------



## michelle.merine (Mar 7, 2010)

Aww I hope he has a speedy recovery!


Michelle


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jake - get well soon Buddy! You are doing great. Hang in there little guy!

Love, Tracy and Brody


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Get well soon Jake xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Jake you look so sad.. it will make you better and the pain will be gone soon. That bandage makes his leg look soooooo long! Kisses from Daisy and me! x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*for Jake*


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

wow, look at that bandage! I'm amazed at the difference between vet styles  but, no cone for him, so i think I like your way a little better


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awww bless his little heart! I agree with Emily, I like the bandage better too. Seems safer. Get well soon little guy!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh he does look sad,at least he's being well looked after and spoilt.Take care both of you.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Bless you Jake, so happy you are home.. Hugs and healing prayers for you.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I am a bit sad coz when I go to comfort Jake he raises his lips and once actually growled at me, he does this with food and I'm wondering if he is doing it now thinking I am gonna hurt him.

I wish I could help him understand that I would never hurt him and he doesn't have to growl at me. 
I guess I take it personnally when he growls as I think "Jake you should love me not growl at me" 

I guess he is still in a lot of pain and I can give him lots of cuddles when he is feeling better, after all it is only his first day home.

The vet did say he'd need a collar and I said I had one at home which I have but I am very reluctant to use it unless I realy have to, so far Jake has not touched his bandage so if he don't need the collar I am not gonna upset him.

So many confusing things must be going through his head, wish I could talk doggie language.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Awwww...poor Jake It must be so sad to see your baby in pain like that! I'm sure he will recover speedy!!! Keep us updated on him!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Glad Jake is home and this is behind him. He will be up and back to good before you know it


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

aww poor jake, he does look a little sad, but he'll soon start to realise that the pain is getting less each day and that he'll soon be better. he's a big strong boy and has the most caring mummy looking after him!

take care! and get better soon little jake!
lots of love and puppy kisses from lexie


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

He looks like he's been through it and back. Poor Jakey !! The bandage looks like it will protect him a bit. He is probably grouchy and cross and just voicing his opinion of what is going on . Give him some time he'll feel better. He looks very well cared for there with his new bed and his balnket and the radiator --looks fabulous to me.

I am glad that he is safe at home --

xoxo Feel better Jake !!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

oh Jakey! i wish we could just kiss it and like magic it would be fixed he seems to be confused as to way the pain is there..just remember how much better he will be when it heals (((hugs)))


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

awe bless him!!! Praying that he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella and I send warm wishes and gentle hugs to Jake for a speedy recovery.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Get well soon, Jake. Hugs to you both.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dawn hows Jake doing now? Is he any better? Has he stopped growling at you??


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh Deme...that is heartbreaking. I feel so bad for Jake but am proud of you for being strong for your little one. He still looks stunningly handsome.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Quigley is sending lots of healing puppy pats to Jake. He is such a brave fella. Healing hugs and kisses being sent his way.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww bless! have a sppedy and safe recovery Jake! x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

The growling stopped after that first time so I think it was because he was sore and in pain. 

Now he cried for me, sometimes its to go out for a pee other times its to have a cuddle.

I called the vet and though I can let him off the leash while in the garden as on the leash he won't go and just looks at me in the house he must be kept in the pen.

To be honest I think I find it just as hard as Jake and its only been 3 days... We are back at the vets tomorrow for a check up so at least he gets out for a little bit.

So poor Jake is penned and on a diet with a sore leg.. poor lad... He can't even come to the charity day now and show off his new jacket.

On the plus side he's home and safe and I can cuddle him all day.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Poor baby. I think I would want to hold him all the time. You are doing a terrific job of mama-ing him and nursing him. Time seems to have stopped for you I am sure however, you will get through this, I promise!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

oh the poor soul, give him lots of tlc from everyone here.


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

awww poor Jake. I hope he's feeling better soon. Charlie and Phoebe send loads of sloppy snogs xx


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

Deme, how is Jake doing??!!?! Praying he's recovering quickly! I know madi is!


----------

